# Your Favorite Board Ever?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

05 K2 Www.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

2000 Lib Emmagator


----------



## mercm3 (Nov 13, 2008)

might be because it's the board I progressed on but 02 Ride Timeless


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I've had the most epic times on my 09 Bataleon Undisputed 163cm


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

i demoed a gnu park pickle this year and i almost had to change my underwear (they were long underwear too so imagine the mess!) its too bad it was out of my price range or i would have one in my quiver right now.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Capita Midlife


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

2011 capita horrorscope


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Kinda like asking me to pick my favorite kid. Overall though, I'd say my '09-'10 NS Evo.

I'm pretty sure though that I'd drop it like it's hot for next year's Proto.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

09 rome postermania...from urban shred to 2 foot pow days ive had some fun times on that thing.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

Favorite: 09-10 nitro subzero. super soft, so much fun

Best board ridden: Arbor Westmark


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

1994 Gnu Dukester 148.


----------



## pwilldabeast14 (Mar 5, 2011)

PanHandler said:


> i demoed a gnu park pickle this year and i almost had to change my underwear (they were long underwear too so imagine the mess!) its too bad it was out of my price range or i would have one in my quiver right now.


haha awesome, how would you compare it to the skate banana?


----------



## pwilldabeast14 (Mar 5, 2011)

twin89 said:


> Favorite: 09-10 nitro subzero. super soft, so much fun
> 
> Best board ridden: Arbor Westmark


nice dude what were your thoughts on the westmark cause i really want that board


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

pwilldabeast14 said:


> nice dude what were your thoughts on the westmark cause i really want that board


It was just all around amazing, good pop, soft enough to press, and felt really nice off of jumps. Kinda hard to explain, but the board just felt right for park riding. The base was super fast, but that is prob just cause im used to an extruded base. If you want it i'd say go for it, you wont be disappointed.


Here's BA's take: 

http://www.angrysnowboarder.com/?p=8503


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Salomon Daniel Franck... mine's a 157, they also made a 153.. i think it was '01... or maybe '03


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Elan inverse 07. Though its a noodle from many ppl pov, I can really charge with that board at ease. Now riding trice and still think the trice is heavy


----------



## pwilldabeast14 (Mar 5, 2011)

twin89 said:


> It was just all around amazing, good pop, soft enough to press, and felt really nice off of jumps. Kinda hard to explain, but the board just felt right for park riding. The base was super fast, but that is prob just cause im used to an extruded base. If you want it i'd say go for it, you wont be disappointed.
> 
> 
> Here's BA's take:
> ...


awesome that sounds like what i need, so you would def say better than a burton custom cause thts the best board ive ridden so far
also can i really get all over the mountain and slay or will you want to stay in the park


----------



## j3n5 (Feb 13, 2011)

1997 Burton Twin 156 with Tex-Mex design. Super pop, responsive, great grip, stable at speed but still playful.. 

http://burton.emptybottleworks.com/1997/TWIN/1997_Twin_156_2927.jpg


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

not sure which...dh2, yes asym from '10, team gullwing. Has to be one of those, maybe the 09 k2 believer as well.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

My first stairmaster. RIP. I took that board everywhere like a kid with his blankey.

Next years evo may change that if my checking account can get its act together.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

pwilldabeast14 said:


> awesome that sounds like what i need, so you would def say better than a burton custom cause thts the best board ive ridden so far
> also can i really get all over the mountain and slay or will you want to stay in the park


you can def go anywhere with it, but it will be a little softer than the custom. but why do you want the arbor over your custom?


----------



## pwilldabeast14 (Mar 5, 2011)

twin89 said:


> you can def go anywhere with it, but it will be a little softer than the custom. but why do you want the arbor over your custom?


ohh i dont own it i only got to demo it on several occasions, but yeah i had a week of not great weather and it didnt do great on the ice.. and ive heard bananas magnatraction is much better, AND someone also told me that the westmark eats skate banana for breakfast but ive have no personal experience


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

pwilldabeast14 said:


> ohh i dont own it i only got to demo it on several occasions, but yeah i had a week of not great weather and it didnt do great on the ice.. and ive heard bananas magnatraction is much better, AND someone also told me that the westmark eats skate banana for breakfast but ive have no personal experience


well in that case i would def go for a westmark, the whole park staff at Bear and Snow summit ride them, is it going to be your first board?


----------



## pwilldabeast14 (Mar 5, 2011)

twin89 said:


> well in that case i would def go for a westmark, the whole park staff at Bear and Snow summit ride them, is it going to be your first board?


ohh okay, yeah it would be hah i should probably mention tht i live in south carolina but im tryin to get out and board more, hopefully my future takes me out west


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

93 Burton Jeff Brushie...aka the fish board. I loved that board...never should have sold it.

93 MC Kink is another top of the list board.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

One of my first boards, K2 HC. I have no idea what year it was from; early 90's I think, but coupled with the super-low-back k2 bindings and straps that locked down it was a blast. Still sitting in my basement


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

'09 EVO, my Smokin M.I.P comes in a close second..


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

My favorite board was the 1995 K2 Daniel Franck. 144cm of fun.

It looked like this (not mine pictured): K2 Daniel Franck 150cm - Pinkbike.com Mine had red aluminum baseless bindings.

Miss that board!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

2007 Burton TWC

The little guy got me through a lot of progression. Directional camber for the win!


----------



## baddmaddy (Mar 2, 2010)

2003 Illuminati Pentagon. Wish those guys were still in business.


----------



## TyBardy (Feb 7, 2014)

baddmaddy said:


> 2003 Illuminati Pentagon. Wish those guys were still in business.


These dudes are still in business... 

Illuminati Snowboards | Ripping Pow since the 90's

I was dead set on getting a Jones Aviator, but I ran accross this Illuminati and I am really interested... :tempted:


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

Leo said:


> 2007 Burton TWC
> 
> The little guy got me through a lot of progression. Directional camber for the win!


Hmmm directional camber. True twin Camber for the win!

I loved my shift to a true twin from my Directional Burton Canyon (wide version of the custom) for effortless perfect switch riding. I must admit I could ride switch well on the Canyon but there were "those occassions" where it would give like a weird tweek or kick, I did have the stance most centered I could but the combination of the shitty Burton 3D limited mounting positions, the directional sidecut and forced setback (unless I went crazy on the stance width) made it a bit dodge.
My first true twin was a revelation.
This post reminds me of my first board was a 98 Airwalk Match, great for learning rails but would just fold on any decent sized jumps, and low back with minimal straps bindings..haha how things have changed...yet like all good fashions come around again.


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

2001 Burton precision- when I was riding pipe.. a-lot!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

N.S. RipSaw


----------



## goride (Nov 14, 2013)

Longest Owned board = 05 GNU Riders Choice, that's the most stoked I've ever been for a snowboard and I still have it to date and will never sell it. It's also literally the toughest board I've ever ridden in regards to durability.

Best Big Mountain Freestyle = 2012 NS Heritage

Best Freeride board = 2011 GNU Billy goat

Best park/jump board = Rome Mod Rocker

Best All Mountain Board = K2 Turbodream or the Nitro Team Gullwing

Best Camber board for all mtn = Lib Tech TRS

The deadliest catch (mans board)= Nitro Team Factory edition.

Best hard charging Powder board = 2010 Nitro Pantera LX

Best bindings = Flux SF45 & Raiden Phantoms


----------



## SuCoSlayer (Jan 5, 2014)

The first one I owned and progressed on: Option SuperCharger 168. Still have it. It's for sale. The first $10,000 gets it.


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

12 arbor blacklist. Never fails to be fun, but still am eager to try a mod rocker that could top the blacklist.


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

Deviant said:


> One of my first boards, K2 HC. I have no idea what year it was from; early 90's I think, but coupled with the super-low-back k2 bindings and straps that locked down it was a blast. Still sitting in my basement


Dude, my first board was a K2 HC as well. Blue with a line pattern that ran down the center and fanned out at the tail. 

Many a bruise from that thing.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

1989 Sims Big Fakie 163. My first...she has a special spot in the landfill now.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

my fav was a Craig Kelly Mystery Air 171, probably in about '91...looked pretty much like this











at the time i thought it was the best thing possible


----------



## Singu1arity (Jan 2, 2014)

My '09 Rome Agent. It just slays anything all across the mountain and I progressed alot on that board. The first day I got to ride it in Northstar, I was almost in awe. I progressed so much in those 4 days at Northstar and Squaw and I attribute most of that to finding a board that was exactly what I needed. 

I still ride it today and plan on buying another Agent in the future, possibly the rocker version. But I hear good things about the Mod Rocker too and would love to try that board.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

My 2001 Palmer Carbon Circle. Stiff, stable, and fast as hell. I love my LibTech TRice but I progressed a ton on that board and it will always be my favorite.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

2008 trs and 2012 coda. I had a lol of fun with my 06 sl at the time too.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

96 burton custom 59


----------



## Fragglerocker (Feb 11, 2014)

Proto hd is the new favorite


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

Fav board is a capita sierrascope 156. This board took me from falling leaf on green to linking turns on black in freaking 1 day... thats how bad my beg8nner gear was before this one


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

2012 Capita Ultrafear


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

09 Burton Uninc 159 with the glow in the dark topsheet...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

This Luxury Shin Campos 148. Pressed by Mervin.

It had a long drawn out nose, was super flexi. awesome in powder.

Sadly it broke.


Recently I've ridden a shit load of wicked brand new powder sticks.

The Dupraz slays them all. In every condition, hands down.


TT


----------



## JesusJunky (Feb 11, 2015)

Rome Postermania 144cm 2013


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

'13 Capita DBX 157


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

'11 Bataleon Evil Twin 154 for park

'?? Palmer Honeycomb for bombing down anything


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> '13 Capita DBX 157


Been eyeing a DBX for awhile.

My fav is a toss up between 2011 Capita Midlife and a 2007 Nitro T1 Damn those were good boards.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Once it was Palmer Liberty Carbon, now Jones Flagship


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Another one worth mentioning is the Burton Jussi 159, the one before the channel the last with the 3d hole pattern 2007.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The OG 2011 Proto


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

'11 Capita Midlife 151


----------



## chrisdude112 (Feb 18, 2015)

09 Burton Custom. I snapped her tail. Bought a Flying V last season and it wasn't the same. I bought a 2015 custom twin this season


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Capita is really underrated. Really liking my Capita BSOD (14). 

Lib Tech T Rice is also a favorite


----------



## kumimajava (Oct 11, 2011)

Nothing compares to the first love - a beat-up, second-hand '91 Burton Air 5, with half-broken Flex bindings. A bit of a miracle that the thing didn't kill me on numerous occasions, but i'm still here, 20 years later.

Sure, pretty much any subsequent board was 'better', but nothing will match that feeling of switching from skis, to going 'sideways' for the first time.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

Extremo said:


> Capita Midlife


this


Alkasquawlik said:


> '11 Capita Midlife 151


and this

PREACH.


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

15' capita bsod. For all mountain
15'bataleon boss for goofing off


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

Used to be 155 Burton Fix 2010, I don't know why but that setup seemed really nice at that time, I could ride it one day only though, fell in love with it. But now it is 15 Lib tech Gateway. Such a fun board.


----------

